

Learn to Spritz - tintor
http://learn2spritz.com

======
anigbrowl
These things remind me vaguely of the 'Ludovico treatment' in _A Clockwork
Orange_. I don't think it's good for your eyes to remain staring at a fixed
spot for extended periods; treating the fact that 90% of time reading is spent
on saccades (eyeball movement) as a problem is like saying that time spent
walking around your home or office is also wasted, and that we'd be better off
using Segways.

Literacy deficits are a big problem, which won't be helped by displaying the
words faster. So is shallow, uncritical reading. Like the chording keyboard,
sequential word displays strike me as a solution in search of a problem.

------
codezero
This may be a fast way to pump words into my brain but it really feels like
just that -- pumping words into my brain. Reading has a flow and part of the
joy of reading is the way in which you do it. This feels really mechanical,
maybe it'd be useful for reading technical manuals or news articles, but for
more substantial information, I feel like the good old fashioned method is
best.

